# Buckroe Beach and Kayaks



## SPECKS

I just got off the phone with the City of Hampton Parks and Rec Dept. and Buckroe Park after reading all the posts that Buckroe has kayak launch areas. There is *NO Launching* of personal watercraft of any kind on Buckroe Beach. All beach areas with lifeguards are considered "swimming areas" and there are no legal launch sites and near the pier is off limits as well. Launching before the guards are on duty is not a guarantee that you will not be warned or ticketed upon returning to the beach. Maybe one day in the future the city will provide an area for launches at Buckroe but until then you are risking being ejected from the beach or being ticketed for violations.


----------



## O Shin Rin

Thanks for the research Speck thats good to know .

jerry


----------



## wannabeangler

I spoke to the Head Park Ranger, the one in charge of the pier/beaches (including ALL lifeguards) and was informed that kayaks could be launched at Buckroe. If there are NO lifeguards on duty, one may launch where ever. When the LG are on duty, one may only come on the beach where there isn't a swim area.....between the pier and the swim area. I also spoke with a Captain on Hampton Police Dep't. The launching/un-launching of vessels only apply to those that are trailered or towed. If you can't take a kayak to the beach, then they should also not allow other forms of flotation at the beach. Such as: dingys, water-wings, boogey boards , surf boards, and so forth. The list could go on endlessly. Have a great day! Stay cool! Stay Hydrated...:beer: !


----------



## bbcroaker

Would it be ok launching at Wallaces and paddling out to where they filled the point in with sand and drag the yak over to the bay shore?
Would they bitch ?


----------



## SPECKS

Since wannabe is evidently the expert I'm sure he could let you know about portaging at Grandview... All I did was call the usual offices for confirmation since quite a few people I know have been refused access with kayaks but evidently they(Both Parks and Rec. and Buckroe Park) were mistaken as well. Have a great day and much success on your LOFT adventures and don't get too buzzed on adrenaline.


----------



## wannabeangler

I'm not saying I'm the expert, just that I spoke to people that were in charge. That's all. I just felt as though, since I know these people...that's whom I asked.


----------



## rhodyman

*My #1 guiding principle in dealing with gumment*

at any level is: its better to beg forgiveness than ask permission. Any moron apparatchik, at any level of gumment, when asked, knows its always safer to say "no" than to try to crank up that thing between their ears and say "yes". Better to just jump on in, whatever it is you're planning to do, and sort it out afterwards. IF anyone shows up. If they do show up, you're innocent until proven guilty, so there you go. Act innocent because you are innocent, especially if nothing was posted. 

All I can say is that its worked for me 100% of the time, in about 10 different states, in ALL SORTS of situations. Just don't be a wise guy.


----------



## SPECKS

rhodyman said:


> at any level is: its better to beg forgiveness than ask permission. Any moron apparatchik, at any level of gumment, when asked, knows its always safer to say "no" than to try to crank up that thing between their ears and say "yes". Better to just jump on in, whatever it is you're planning to do, and sort it out afterwards. IF anyone shows up. If they do show up, you're innocent until proven guilty, so there you go. Act innocent because you are innocent, especially if nothing was posted.
> 
> All I can say is that its worked for me 100% of the time, in about 10 different states, in ALL SORTS of situations. Just don't be a wise guy.


I made the calls in part (to find out where launching was legal) because of a situation where a yakker got into the casting zone off the Buckroe Pier T and had a bit of a verbal confrontation... And with the info now given that you must launch and return between the swimming area and pier(when lifeguards are on duty) just screams of more incidents in the future due to wind, currents and the occasional rogue wave.


----------



## BIG FINN

yEP I saId tHaT iN tHe oThER thrReAd ThAT yOOs wAs suE PoSeD tO lAUncH nEXYT tO ThE piEr cANt fINgDER tHaT ONed ouT dUHHh wEEs tAlKD tO THe bIg WiGGeEsopcorn:


----------



## O Shin Rin

BIG FINN said:


> yEP I saId tHaT iN tHe oThER thrReAd ThAT yOOs wAs suE PoSeD tO lAUncH nEXYT tO ThE piEr cANt fINgDER tHaT ONed ouT dUHHh wEEs tAlKD tO THe bIg WiGGeEsopcorn:


 Your a riot Shane


----------



## fish militia

While I am generally a practioner of what Rhody spoke of..Do and ask forgiveness..

This is one that can bite ya..

If they are telling two different things I would suggest this..

Simply ask them to supply a faxed copy of the ordinance that says where a kayaker is supposed to launch..

If an inexperienced yaker gets caught up in current that sucks them towards the swimmers and they hit someone..god help the yakers..If a person gets caught up in the pier and those people start bitching ...god help the kayakers..

A few complaints from the swimmers--where the City of Hampton is payiong for guards..combined with a few complaints from people on the pier, where the City is paying for the pier and generating a lil revenue and the yakers are screwed..

This coming from a guy whose father spent 2/3rds of his career as the Asst. Super Attendant of Parks and Forestry for the City of Norfolk and his last years as the Super Attendant..My dad started when I was born and spent 34 years doing this..I am 35 years old..So it is safe to say I've heard some sh--

And his Dept handled all the Norfolk beaches in OV.

Like I said..in the other thread..a couple of F-ups and you won't even be allowed in the parking lot..and you'll never know it's coming. You'll just pull up one day and the signs will be there.

It's better to ask for the ordinance..


----------



## cducer

Sounds like its only gonna take 1 little F-up to start a big problem. Then it will be a matter of who has the biggest connections in the local gov't. Unfortunately its gonna be the yakers who lose this battle !!

Good luck guys !!!!


----------



## baitslingin

Just launch from Pilot ave north of the park ... Problem solved


----------



## O Shin Rin

baitslingin said:


> Just launch from Pilot ave north of the park ... Problem solved


or we could launch at our alternet site


----------



## baitslingin

yep, but everyone doesn't need to know that


----------



## wannabeangler

Just a little note about IN-EXPERIENCED kayakers- The park/rec dep't at Buckroe rents out kayaks to people that are IN-EXPERIENCED. They rent them out on the beach, to people that see EXPERIENCED kayakers off the beach. Just something that had to be added. Happy yakking and fishing to all!:fishing::beer:


----------

